# Tuner Mayhem IASCA 2x



## It_Hertz (Mar 4, 2008)

*Bandimere Speedway in Conjunction with Mile High Sound Designs, High Line Car Audio and Axxis Audio Present Tuner Mayhem Car show Drag Races and IASCA Double point Event. *

*Sunday Sepember 7th 2008 at Bandimere Speedway, Morrison, Colorado.
Registration to begin at 8:00 am show starts at 10:00 am*

*Car show $30.00 
Racing and Car show $40.00
IASCA event $35.00 1st class, 2 classes $70.00 (maximum of 2 classes)
(IASCA registration is in addition to car show and racing) {example: car show and IASCA event single class $65.00 or show race IASCA
$75.00)Entry fee cover Car and driver, each additional person $15.00}*

*There will be tons of fun for spectators and participants. Give aways, bikini contest, RC drifting and Street Drags, Woofer Toss, Radio Toss.

IASCA has Moved what used to be World Finals back to Spring Break Nationals so this is a perfect way to finish up the fall competition Season.

We will be running the Following Formats: Sound Quality, SQC, IDBL and Everblast Bass Boxing (with audience participation) 

http://www.iasca.com/content/Formats/07everblast.aspx Check this link for a little more info on EBB (Bass Boxing) or sign up and download the rule from the IASCA website (it's free)*


Please feel free to contact me for more information at [email protected]

Thanks,
MHSD, HLCA, and Axxis


----------



## It_Hertz (Mar 4, 2008)

bumpity


----------

